
Man 'frozen to death' comes back to life - rhengles
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-35368179
======
roddux
Unfortunately the article linked doesn't go into much more detail than the
headline.

More in-depth article here:
[http://www.stuff.co.nz/world/americas/76126951/being-
frozen-...](http://www.stuff.co.nz/world/americas/76126951/being-frozen-to-
death-saved-justin-smiths-life-and-it-could-save-others-too)

